# Wild Bunnies



## Jenni (Jun 28, 2006)

I recently got back from a two week trip to Colorada, Wyoming, and Montana. I encountered many many wild rabbits on the way and took lots of pictures.

I thought we could start a thread about wild bunnies. I 've been reading some posts about them but couldn't find a thread exclusively set aside for them.

So...please share all your wild bunny pictures and adventures.

Here's one that we met in a park. He is quite handsome.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 28, 2006)

What a neat picture. How close did you get.

In another thread we were talking about some neighbourhood jack rabbits.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14232&forum_id=1&page=1

Rainbows! :brownbunny


----------



## Jenni (Jun 28, 2006)

I LOVE the jack rabbit pics!!! Those are great!

We got about 4 feet from this one.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 29, 2006)

I love it when you can get really close to wild rabbits. They're so cute!!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 29, 2006)

He is just lovely,there is nothing like seeing wild bunnies running about so freely i could sit there for ages just watching them.

I take my two boys motor bike riding at this place that people use to ride motor bikes,and while my son is out riding he will come back and say "mum i seen a few wild rabbits",he said their ears are really tall,i'm always telling him just to watch out for them,one time he had to swerve his bike because a rabbit jumped out of nowhere and it had frightened him.



cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Jun 29, 2006)

Great idea!:thumbup I added our Photo Phile tag to the title. It would be a great, easy to find record if Petbunny, MBBand anybody else adds their pics to this thread too.:nod 


:thanks:


sas


----------



## Spring (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's two videos and a handfull of pictures I took..

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=15mkchg


----------



## Jenni (Jun 30, 2006)

Such green grass!! What a bunny paradise.

This one doesn't have as much to eat, but he seemed pretty content.







This bunny lives in Colorado. He was a little shy.


----------



## binkies (Jun 30, 2006)

This baby's mother and siblings were eaten by my sister's dachshund. She brought the baby to me to feed. It's eyes weren't open yet. I was able to raise the baby until it was eating grass and things on it's own. Then we released it.


----------



## Spring (Jun 30, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 30, 2006)

Off Topic.

Had my camera with me again but didn't see any rabbits.

The closest bunny I sawwas this....












Rainbows!


----------



## Spring (Jun 30, 2006)

Rofl! that's too funny!


----------



## Jenni (Jun 30, 2006)

Pet_Bunny that is funny!!!

WOW! I can't believe you had a successful wild bunny rescue!! I guess it can be done Binkies.

Very cute!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2006)

I just took these pictures. I've named her ? Pebbles because she's the same colour as Pet_Bunny sweetheart.

Soooska


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2006)

And another

Soooska


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 1, 2006)

Another Pebbles. 

Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2006)

But of course not as cute as OUR Pebbles. LOL

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 2, 2006)

Here is a thread I made, baby wild buns in my parents yard adn saw the mum feed her bubs too. I will take more pics this week to see how big they are if they are still there.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14319&forum_id=1:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Bunni (Jul 21, 2006)

So cute, I couldn't find this thread so I just posted in http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14919&forum_id=6&jump_to=214665#p214665

But most excellently, I can add a couple more....













Well, just one added but it's cute <33


----------



## Jenni (Jul 21, 2006)

It should be illegal to be that cute!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 22, 2006)

I see this guy very often on my way to work in the mornings.























Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 22, 2006)

And I see this one once in a while at a different location.

















Rainbows!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 22, 2006)

They no longer allow you to get right up close to Stonehenge. There's a wide expanse of grass between the monumental rocks and the rope that keeps you away from them. Nevertheless, I was thrilled to the point of skipping (probably literally, although there is no photographic evidence of such) to see a rabbit lounging among these massive stones. The photos stink, because I wasn't able to get close enough for a good shot, but here he is! Click on the photo to go to the full size picture. I tried to zoom in on the bunny.

[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]


----------



## babybabbit (Jul 23, 2006)

jen is right, why isnt it illegal?:tantrum:omg!he is sooo adorable, but the larger ones just freak me out!:nerves1

aaaaaaahhhhhh i just can't believe how lucky you are!:scared:

babyb:bunnybutt:


----------



## Spring (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh that is so cute! I have a new summer baby in my yeard, so I should get some pictures of her here soon! She's just a little thing .

Also, babybabbit, it's very hard to read lime green .


----------



## babybabbit (Jul 24, 2006)

soz bout the colour:?!

babyb:bunnybutt:


----------



## Jenni (Jul 24, 2006)

I love the jackrabbit pics!!!!

Also, what could be more cool than rabbits at Stonehenge?

Thanks for the great pictures Pet_Bunny and Elf Mommy.

(By the way that yawning bunny looks just like Pebbles.)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 25, 2006)

Here are some more!
Saw these two together.
















Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 25, 2006)

*Jenni wrote: *


> (By the way that yawning bunny looks just like Pebbles.)


 I'm yawning like Pebbles. Gotta get to bed. All these early morning Rabbit Runs get me so tire. :sleep:


Hop Away, Hop Away!






















Rainbows! :run:


----------



## Spring (Jul 25, 2006)

LOL! They look like deer!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 25, 2006)

They hop like deers, with a spring like action, and it looks so effortless.

Rainbows!


----------



## babybabbit (Jul 26, 2006)

omg springs right i thought they were dear jumping about:colors::shock:!


----------



## Johncdn (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm a big fan of wild rabbits.....

Southwestern Ontario ur_bun_ examples.....


----------



## Jenni (Jul 31, 2006)

Those are some cute _Urbun _rabbits.

Here's a bunny picture that I took from my kitchen window. This bun is trying to disquise herself as garden statuary!






The really neat thing is that this bun and another one like to eat the weeds out of my pots and they leave the roses!


----------



## Spring (Jul 31, 2006)

Hehe! Well behaved buns! My mom isn't into her yardwork this year, so she says let the buns do the gardening for her. Munch munch and the little stuff disapears! 

The raised bed that we usually have the veggies in is not safe from the buns either! I saw a few in there the other day where my moms 'good' plants are munching away. Boy, can they jump!


----------



## proxima centauri (Aug 2, 2006)

Pet Bunny: Those are hares, right?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 2, 2006)

*proxima centauri wrote: *


> Those are hares, right?


 Yes.... We call them Jackrabbits.

Rainbows!


----------



## proxima centauri (Aug 2, 2006)

Right.

I have yet to see a hare in my neighbourhood.

We have ducks on a house lot that isn't built yet... it's filled with marsh water hehe.
Singing birds, grasshoppers, cicadae (locusts), field mice, cats... that's it I think.

boring


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 2, 2006)

*proxima centauri wrote: *


> I have yet to see a hare in my neighbourhood.


 You are lucky. 

There's a population explosionacrossCanada. I believe Pipp was talking about it in B.C. and in the news Nova Scotia had problems. We sure have enough here in Edmonton. I just saw a young one on our neighborslawn this afternoon. It must be the high cycle for rabbits this year.

Rainbows!


----------



## Spring (Aug 2, 2006)

In the industrial area where my brother works, there are TONS of wild buns! I always see atleast 3-4!I guess they can have a huge outbreak because theres lots of foliage to eat and as shelter, and no real predators except the danger of cars if they are near the road.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 1, 2006)

These photos were passed on along to me throughan email from my Aunt who knows I'm a bunny nut. They were taken inAlberta Canada. I couldn't resist passing them on to all of my bunnynutty friends.

[align=center]Bambi and Thumper
























































[/align]


----------



## Jenni (Sep 1, 2006)

Awwww! They look as itf they are bonded!


----------



## Spring (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh that is so sweet!


----------



## Haley (Sep 1, 2006)

Those pics are just gorgeous!

I saw one of them on a website before and I just thought it was amazing. Ive always said that rabbits remind me of deer!


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 1, 2006)

here's a bunny that lives out by me. I thoughtit was a boy...until it had babies. the babies are often seen aroundthe apartment complex. these were taken about a year ago and even it'sbabies are bigger than this now!

'his' first name was George and now it's Georgette:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 1, 2006)

Are you sure it's awildbunnyit looks like a Netherland Dwarf. Check outPetBunny's Pebbles, they look the same.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 1, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Are you sure it's awild bunnyit lookslike a Netherland Dwarf. Check out PetBunny's Pebbles, theylook the same.
> 
> Soooska:apollo:


Yes, all the wild rabbits around here look like that.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 26, 2007)

I have the cutest wild bunny that comes in my front yard every night, so I feed it apples all the time. He&#39;s eating it right now getting covered in snow. It&#39;s really cute.

I will try to get a picture of it one of these nights.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 26, 2007)

OK so I went out and took a picture. Sorry about the quality as it&#39;s dark out and snowing.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 27, 2007)

That deer and bunny pics were amazing and so beautiful!!!! wow!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 27, 2007)

*Here is a Snowshoe Hare that my friend emailed me. It&#39;s one of the campus bunnies at U of A. He/she is eating under a bird feeder.*

http://img.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/v224/AnaJ23/rabbit2<WBR>.jpg]

[/url]
http://img.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/v224/AnaJ23/rabbit.jpg<WBR>]

[/url]

*~Diana & Ookpik*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow, that&#39;s a beautiful Hare. I&#39;ve never seen a white wild bunny/hare before.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow! How pretty! I have never seen a snowshoe hare either. 

Lalena: Georgette is adorable. Looks like a baby Peebles.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 28, 2007)

ELFMOMMY-Those are absolutely the cutest actual nature pics I have ever seen, especially with a rabbit. Wonderful.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 25, 2007)

I was just outside and my little wild Bunny wasthere again. I feed him apples and carrotseverynite. He shows up every nite at the same time and eats theapples and then rests under the bush. And who says rabbitsaren't smart.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## ec (Feb 25, 2007)

Actually, these photos were taken in Germany bywildlife pohotographer Tanja Askani:http://www.all-creatures.org/stories/a-fawn.html


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 25, 2007)

YukonDaisy,

I'm pretty certain that is a jack rabbit, not a snowshoe hare. I'veseen tons of wild bunnies running around the Universityandevery one of them has been a white tailed jack rabbit (which also turnwhite in the winter). I've never seen a snowshoe hare before!

Anyways, that's just my 2 cents, lol.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 26, 2007)

I think that Bambi and Thumper are actually goodfriends! Lol. Me and my sis used to have two bunnies who looked justlike wild ones, except they were from our third litter! :bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 27, 2007)

ec,

Those rabbit/deer photos were taken by German photographer Tanja Askanibut they were taken in Alberta, not Germany. I've seen the videos ofthose 2 playing and it's a well known story here. Although I must admitI've never seen a wild rabbit not turn white by the time we have snowand I've never seen a rabbit that stays one color all year in the wild.


----------



## ec (Feb 27, 2007)

MBB, thanks for the correction - see, we haveEastern cottontails down here, which are smaller than this bunnyappears to be. (Different looking, too.)

i've often wondered where Tanja Askani does her shoots, of the wolves especially.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Actually, the deer and rabbit in Alberta aredifferent ones. I read Tanja's webpage where she describes the picturesof the deer and rabbit she photographed. They lived at the bottom of agarden in a small german village, near the wildlife park (LuneburgerHeide) where Tanja works. (That's also where she has the wolves). Thedeer was orphaned after the mother died in a carcrash. It was rescuedand bottlefed back to health. Then a local wild rabbit startedvisiting, getting ever closer to the baby deer, untill about a weeklater they seemed fully bonded, and were inseperable, even in thewinter. They ate together, slept together, and it even builds a nest inthe deer's favorite place, instead of a warren!







Unfortunately, this story doesn't have a very happy ending for them.
Eventually, the deer was old enough to be caught and brought to a rehabcenter, where orphaned animals like that are tought to survive in thewild, and was later released in a nature park. The rabbit was left inthe garden, and eventually joined the nearby warren of wild rabbits,where it likely came from. Sad though, they were fully bonded andreally seemed to love eachother:sad:.
*



MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> ec,
> 
> Those rabbit/deer photos were taken by German photographer Tanja Askanibut they were taken in Alberta, not Germany. I've seen the videos ofthose 2 playing and it's a well known story here. Although I must admitI've never seen a wild rabbit not turn white by the time we have snowand I've never seen a rabbit that stays one color all year in the wild.


----------



## Bun~Bun (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's a baby cotton tail I had in my gardenlast year. He was sooooooooo kyoote and was as small as a hamster.Unfourtuantly, he died when Tropical Storm Ernesto hit us.
I named him Coniglio, which is Italian for "Rabbit."


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2007)

Aww that made me cry.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 27, 2007)

Where do wild bunnies sleep/live in the wintertime? I read somewhere that European bunnies sleep in holesthey dug, do the North American ones do that to?

We have one that comes every night for food I leave out for it, it'slike clock work at the same time every night he's in our yard eatingthe food.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep Susan, the wild bunnies here dig large burrows where they live in warrens

I think that is where domestic bunnies get the digging instinct frombecause they were originally bred from wild European rabbits.:bunnydance:

Eastern Cottontails don't dig burrows as far as I'm aware, I think theybuild their nests under bushes etc. though that may be wrong lol


----------



## Bun~Bun (Feb 27, 2007)

Eastern Cottons make horizontal tunnles in longbrush or brush under bushes. Coniglio's mum made her tunnle in brushunder the bramble of a big black berry bush.


----------



## maomaochiu (Mar 1, 2007)

those pics with the deer and the bunny are breathtaking! i've always thought deer are just BIG bunnies


----------



## Bun~Bun (Mar 1, 2007)

They say that rabbits are more "related" to deerthan rodents!! The feet are built more like hoofs becuase unlikerodents, their toes are not as flexible and their claws do not "hook"like a rodents, thus not being able to climb like rodents can. Theirdigestive track is also simular to a deer's. Their poop is comes out inmultiple piles and unlike most rodent's poop which comes out long andsquishy(Like dog or cat poop.), rabbits and deer poop come out as smallround hard pellets. They both are completely herbavorious(Though theyboth can eat the strangest things.), and both their eyes are placed oneach side of their head. 
I really don't know, but "maby" it's the reason why male rabbits arecalled bucks and female rabbits are called does - but it's just atheory!!
The only reason I've heard that rabbits are closely related to rodents is cause their habit to chew.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 13, 2007)

Well I've got this wild bunny living in my backyard. She?hides behind our Yewbush. I give her apples and carrots every day. Ithink I will give her some of the greens that I have left over from ourbabies. 

I saw her and another bunny getting frisky with each other a few daysago, so I expect to see littlebabies in about amonth. I think she may also be going under ourdeck. I really glad that she's in our yard, one of ourneighbours I don't think is too crazy about the wild life around here,including the birds and the squirrels.

I'll keep you posted and I'll try to get some pictures of her.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Apr 14, 2007)

We have a TON of cottontails in our yard.They're ALWAYS around, and I love it  We have horses, so LOTS of hay,and the buns figured out it's a GREAT and safe place to eat  Let mesee if I have pics online of them (I KNOW I have pics, just not sure ifthey're online?)

Bummer, I don't... I have the snakes, squirrel, javelina, bird babies,hawk, ect, but this is the best I can do of the bunnies... see it therein the background, to the right of my horse?








And this little guy was trapped in my friends backyard and screaming! She brought him to me! She wasn't sure what to do with him, andsince my place is a bunny haven... 








Jessi


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Jessi, yes I see the bunny in the firstpicture, so cute. And the little one did it make it howadorable is that. BTW nice yard you have there.

Here are a couple of oictures I took this morning of the rabbit in the back yard.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 14, 2007)

And the second one.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 3, 2007)

I saw some cuuute little bunnies while I was in Valdez, AK for a glacier cruise (which was awesome!) here are a few pics. Sorry about the fuzziness, I had to take them through window screen.













Here are the links to the other pictures I took:

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s206/tundrakatiebean/Alaskaness/valdez17.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s206/tundrakatiebean/Alaskaness/valdez16.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s206/tundrakatiebean/Alaskaness/valdez15.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s206/tundrakatiebean/Alaskaness/valdez14.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s206/tundrakatiebean/Alaskaness/valdez13.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s206/tundrakatiebean/Alaskaness/valdez11.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s206/tundrakatiebean/Alaskaness/valdez10.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s206/tundrakatiebean/Alaskaness/valdez9.jpg


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 3, 2007)

They don't look wild at all. Not like the jackrabbits we have.

Rainbows!


----------



## Spring (Jul 3, 2007)

They look domestic to me too. Someone probably let their poor bunnies loose .


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> They look domestic to me too. Someone probably let their poor bunnies loose .


They look domestic to me too:X.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 3, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> I saw some cuuute little bunnies in Valdez, AK


At lease they appear to be healthy and chubby, and not stressed if they can sit in the open like that.

Rainbows!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 3, 2007)

I love the deer and rabbit pics


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 4, 2007)

Here are some more pictures of our Jackrabbits, in the morning daylight.























f 2.8, 1/160 sec, ISO 560, 300mm


----------



## tamsin (Jul 5, 2007)

Little guy living in my kitchen:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 5, 2007)

Awwww Tamsin he is adorable! :bunnyheart


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Tasmin, that Bunny is beautiful. This little guy or girl has been living in our backyard for a few weeks now. I love watching him/her grow, it comes out everyday and plays. The only bad thing is it's eating all of my carrot tops and my babies aren't too happy about that.

Thispicture is about 2 weeks ago. If you look closely you can see the mother at the top of the picture.







This one was today. You can see how much it's grown.






This is a Chipmunk look closely, that was in our back yard. I've only ever seen one other chipmunk in our area a few years ago. I was so excited to see it. It's really cute.






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is a jackrabbit in our neighbors yard.
They are not use to a crazy guy chasing them with a camera. 































Rainbows!


----------



## Spring (Jul 7, 2007)

Those jackrabbits have the prettiest (or handsomest.. hehe) eyes! I just love them!

:rabbithop


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 16, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Tasmin, that Bunny is beautiful. This little guy or girl has been living in our backyard for a few weeks now. I love watching him/her grow, it comes out everyday and plays. The only bad thing is it's eating all of my carrot tops and my babies aren't too happy about that.
> 
> Thispicture is about 2 weeks ago. If you look closely you can see the mother at the top of the picture.
> 
> ...



Here are a couple more pictures I took today of my wild little bunny Hersey (that's whatI named him. He's so cute he rests among the carrots I planted for my babies, (and eats the carrot tops too.)











Enjoy

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 17, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> This is a Chipmunk look closely, that was in our back yard.


There's a chipmunk in our backyard too. I see him running along our fence. He never stops long enough for me to get a picture of him though. Then there's peanuts all over the place, that he trys to hide. 

Rainbows!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 18, 2007)

I went down southto Lincolnshire a few weeks ago and I saw a full field of wild rabbits! The sun was setting aswell which looked really good. I can beleive I didnt have my camera. Typical!:X


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 18, 2007)

*~Bracon~ wrote: *


> saw a full field of wild rabbits!


Haven'tseen asmany rabbits this year. The winter was long and cold with alot of snow. 
Then the neighbours were saying they saw a coyote running around.

Sure enough, I saw two coyotes in the field from our house yesterday morning.






You can seetwo coyotes in the picture, one on the extreme left (not very clear), and one on the right. 












I enlarged the samepicture abovetoshow a better view.







I did see three very large rabbits by my friends house, but I didn't have my camera with me. 

Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 20, 2007)

Caught this baby squirrel running through traffic this morning.
Near miss, but lucky he got across the street OK.






Don't they have crosswalks for animals.
Rainbows! :cop:


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 20, 2007)

This little guy has been greeting me at my front door from time time when I leave the house. :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 20, 2007)

This is whatI went outside to about an hour ago, Mommie and Baby AKA Cocoa and Baby Hurshey.
















Please excuse the grass, the hubby has been too busy to cut it, but I must say the bunnies do love all the clover thats growing. LOL

Susan

PS

Cute picture Stan.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks Susan. It's too hot here to cut the grass. Mine you, it's not growing too fast anyways.  Wow look at the carrot patch. :carrot

Hey Buckrogers, what time do you get up to take that picture? I see you used the flash.

Rainbows!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 20, 2007)

My "6th bunny"


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2007)

Here I am chasing rabbits in the early morning hours again. 
It's about 5:30 amwhen I am picking up a co-worker.It is after I took the picture of the squirrel in traffic.































Rainbows!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 21, 2007)

Stan, does your co-worker think you're nuts?!

Those Jack Rabbits have got some really skinny legs and feet, it's strange looking in a sense. Great pics as usual! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, I pick him up everymorning. Today we were almost late getting to work.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 6, 2007)

OK here's my wild baby growing up. If you look at the above pictures you can see the size difference.











Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Johncdn (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice pics

Right now I'm only seeing my wilds in the middle of the night .:X


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 6, 2007)

Are you zoomed right in? Looks like you are getting pretty close to him. 
He is getting bigger. Wonder if he will stick around if he is more independent.

It's dark in the mornings here, but the one I saw seems like his coat was lighter in colour.






Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 19, 2007)

Here are some wild rabbits in the neighbourhood that I took last week. The pictures are blurry because my camera had trouble focusing in the dark. It was pitch black and I was using my flash.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 19, 2007)

Here are some more in the field from my house. There were 7 rabbits out there.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 19, 2007)

You can see how dark it was as my flash can only reach so far.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG what kind of rabbits are those? they are gorgeous! I'm so jealous!


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 20, 2007)

Here are a couple of Eastern Cottontails who live around my house:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 20, 2007)

Bo B Bunny* wrote: *


> OMG what kind of rabbits are those? they are gorgeous! I'm so jealous!








They are the same jackrabbits that are here year round. They have fatten up for the winter and all of them are white now.


----------



## edwinf8936 (Nov 20, 2007)

Those are not wild rabbits, they are domestic rabbits someone has turned loose.
ed


----------

